# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  AirWolf 3D To 3D Print 200 Prosthetic Hands in 24 Hours

## Brian_Krassenstein

SUMMARY: In a historical event, Airwolf 3D and Robohand USA are coming together to break the current record of 102 3D printers working simultaneously in one spot. In doing this, they are 3D printing Robohands, which are fully functioning digit and hand prosthetics available for children and adults, in an open source design which can be 3D printed around the world. The 3D Print-a-Thon, as well as the International Flash Print will begin at 5 p.m. on December 12th and run for 24 hours. The outcome they are hoping for is to produce hundreds of the prosthetics for those in need, as well as break the record for 3D printing. Check out more details:  http://3dprint.com/28433/print-a-thon-airwolf-robohand/ ‎


Below is a look at a Robohand:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Update:

Airwolf 3D and Robohand USA have come together to break down barriers and break records. On December 12th, Airwolf hosted a 24-hour print-a-thon in which they broke a recently set record for the most 3D printers simultaneously printing. Letourneau University had recently broken their own Guinness World Record, setting the bar at 158 same-time-same-place 3D printers printing. The print-a-thon shattered the record with 170 simultaneously printing 3D printers, each of which created parts for Robohands. With 201 3D printed Robohands created -- and more finished after the official print-a-thon hours -- Robohands USA now has a stock of prosthetic hands at their disposal, as wella s a $2,000 donation from Airwolf 3D. Robohands USA is teaming up to go to China in February with Water is Life, aiming to create prosthetics for children in orphanages. Check out more about this heartwarming and record-breaking collaboration: http://3dprint.com/31301/guinness-airwolf-3d-robohand/ ‎
Below is a photo from the print-a-thon event, courtesy Penny Savage:

----------

